# katokoché...possessione d'amore.



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2008)

*katokoché...possessione d'amore.*

*Umberto Galimberti: Non siamo padroni di dire ti amo.*


«Se io ti do il mio amore, che cosa ti sto dando di preciso? Chi è l' io che sta facendo questa offerta? E chi, per inciso, sei tu?» si domanda lo psicanalista americano Stephen Mitchell nel suo ultimo libro: _L' amore può durare?_. La domanda non è retorica. Segna piuttosto un ribaltamento radicale circa il modo di considerare l' amore, quasi sempre pensato come qualcosa in possesso dell' io, qualcosa di cui l' io può disporre. Per questo nessuno crede fino in fondo all' altro quando dice: «Io ti amo». Amore non è una faccenda dell' io. L' ultimo a ricordarcelo, in ordine di tempo, è stato Freud quando ha detto che «l' io non è padrone in casa propria», perché inconsce sono le forze che determinano quelle che l' io considera sue scelte. Prima di Freud queste cose le aveva dette Nietzsche, da cui Freud, su suggerimento del suo amico Georg Groddeck, preleva il termine Es. Non "io penso", ma "esso pensa". Che se l' io non è padrone dei suoi pensieri come può essere padrone dei suoi amori? Ma prima di Freud e prima di Nietzsche queste cose le aveva pensate Schopenhauer che Nietzsche considera suo "educatore" e Freud suo "precursore". Per Schopenhauer in ciascuno di noi confliggono due vite: quella della specie e quella dell' individuo, che proprio nelle vicende d' amore trovano la loro contaminazione. «Il soggetto del gran sogno della vita - scrive Schopenhauer - è in un certo senso uno soltanto: la volontà di vivere». Questa volontà, che è irrazionale perché non tende ad altro scopo se non alla propria perpetuazione, inganna i singoli individui con le lusinghe d' amore. Questi credono di essere i soggetti della loro vicenda erotica, in realtà sono solo strumenti che la specie utilizza per la propria conservazione. Non siamo noi i soggetti della nostra esperienza erotica, ma forze oscure e impersonali con cui la specie raggiunge i suoi scopi. Ma prima di Freud, prima di Nietzsche, prima di Schopenhauer, queste cose le aveva dette Platone che, nel Simposio, ci dà forse la lettura più profonda che in Occidente sia mai stata fatta sulle cose d' amore. Scrive Platone: «Gli amanti che passano la vita insieme non sanno dire che cosa vogliono l' uno dall' altro. Non si può certo credere che solo per il commercio dei piaceri carnali essi provano una passione così ardente a essere insieme. è allora evidente che l' anima di ciascuno vuole altra cosa che non è capace di dire, e perciò la esprime con vaghi presagi, come divinando da un fondo enigmatico e buio». Guardando «le cose d' amore» o, come dice il testo greco i ta aphrodisia, Platone ci chiede che cosa con esse l' anima riesce o non riesce a dire. E dove il dire si interrompe e la regola non basta a portare la parola a espressione si apre lo sfondo buio del presagio e dell' enigma. Amore appartiene all' enigma e l' enigma alla follia. Nell' edificare il cosmo della ragione, il solo che gli uomini possono abitare, Platone non chiude l' abisso della follia, ma lo riconosce come minaccia e dono, come sede di parole incontrollabili, come dimora degli dèi, perciò nel Fedro può dire: «I beni più grandi ci vengono dalla follia naturalmente data per dono divino». E ancora: «La follia dal Dio proveniente è assai più bella della saggezza d' origine umana». Ma chi sono gli dèi? Sono gli abitanti di quel mondo che sta prima dell' umana ragione e che offre alla ragione i contenuti da ordinare in una produzione compiuta di senso. Di questo mondo ha conoscenza Socrate, che non considera la ragione da lui inaugurata nella sola prospettiva dell' ordine a cui contribuisce. Sa infatti da quale caos l' ha evocata, da quale abisso l' ha chiamata fuori. Un giorno una donna ha insegnato a lui, che non sa niente, quell' unica cosa che sa: la scienza delle cose d' amore. «Vi assicuro che di nulla ho sapere, se non delle cose d' amore. Amore è un demone possente che sta tra gli uomini e gli dèi». Dunque non una vicenda tra uomini, ma tra l' umano e quello sfondo pre-umano abitato indifferentemente dagli animali e dagli dèi. Proiezioni antropologiche di istinti e pulsioni che l' io razionale «patisce» e perciò legge come «altro da sé». Gli dèi infatti sono dentro di noi e la loro follia ci abita. Per questo l' amore di cui parla Socrate non ha la forma di un sentimento umano, ma quella più inquietante della possessione (katokoché) di un dio. L' entusiasmo che genera, lungi dall' essere un sentimento di esuberanza o di particolare eccitazione, dice che l' uomo, in quella circostanza è abitato da un dio, ha dentro di sé un dio (en-theos), per cui non è l' io razionale a proferir parola, ma il dio che lo possiede. Quanto basta per farci capire che, in presenza di amore, l' io razionale subisce una dislocazione (atopia, dice Socrate in riferimento alla sua malattia) che dis-loca la nostra riflessione, e ci obbliga a pensare a partire da amore, e non dall' io che inaugura una storia d' amore. Amore, infatti, non è qualcosa di cui l' io dispone, ma semmai è qualcosa che dispone dell' io, qualcosa che lo incrina, che lo apre alla crisi, che lo toglie dal centro della sua egoità, dall' ordine delle sue connessioni per nessi di tutt' altro genere e forma e qualità. Per questo Socrate, a proposito delle cose d' amore, parla di possessione, di katokoché. Figlio di povertà (penia), «Amore - riferisce Socrate - non è affatto delicato e bello, come per lo più si crede; bensì duro, ispido, scalzo, senza tetto; giace per terra sempre, e nulla possiede per coprirsi; riposa dormendo sotto l' aperto cielo, nelle vie e presso le porte. Insomma riferisce chiaramente la natura di sua madre, dimorando sempre insieme con povertà». Ma Amore è anche figlio di Poros, la via, il passaggio, il guado. E perciò concede alla follia che ci abita il suo transito. Questa, irrompendo nell' ordine dei significati che l' io razionale ha costruito per espellerla, produce quel controsenso che denuncia la maschera eretta sull' elusione della follia. E qui la direzione del discorso si lascia intuire: Amore non è godimento di corpi, Amore è molto di più. Occupando «il posto intermedio tra l' uno e l' altro estremo», Amore si fa interprete (ermeneuei) tra la ragione che l' uomo ha costruito e la follia che ancora lo abita. Non quindi un rapporto tra uomini come si è soliti credere, ma tra la parte razionale dell' uomo e la sua parte folle o divina. Ma che ne è dell' io e dell' altra parte di sé quando Amore li accoglie? Che ne è dell' uomo e del dio quando Amore li interpreta? Se Amore, come Socrate ce lo ha descritto, non è tanto un rapporto con l' altro, quanto una relazione con l' altra parte di noi stessi, quindi un cedimento dell' io per liberare in parte la follia che lo abita, Amore ha a che fare con quei limiti ontologici che sono per l' esistenza la nascita e la morte. Morte dell' io per dissoluzione dei suoi confini, sua rinascita in nuove configurazioni. Questa oscillazione, che ogni atto d' amore porta con sé, ha bisogno della presenza dell' altro come memoria della realtà che si lascia e come possibilità di ritorno dal mondo estraneo a cui ci si è concessi nella dissolvenza dell' io. L' avvinghiarsi al corpo dell' altro, prima di un contatto, è dunque una presa. Per il solo fatto di esserci accanto, l' altro ci concede di perderci nella nostra follia e di riprenderci. Assistendo al cedimento del nostro io, con la sua presenza, come la levatrice durante il parto, l' altro aiuta la nostra nascita. C' è infatti in Amore un' intenzione generativa, dice Socrate: «Porta fuori quel fondo nascosto di cui ciascuno è gravido ponendo fine alle doglie». Ma questo avviene dopo l' esperienza della morte (di cui l' orgasmo è la simulazione) che ci strappa dalla nostra ostinazione a veder durare quell' io che noi siamo. Se ci portiamo all' origine possiamo ricostruire le parole e le scene, rivedere il contrasto tra uomini e dèi, le ferite inferte e le cure concesse. «L' antica nostra natura non era la medesima di oggi» riferisce Platone. In principio gli uomini erano l' uno e l' altro (amphoteroi), la loro forma era circolare, il loro aspetto intero e rotondo, «non generavano per reciproca unione, ma per unione con la terra». Un giorno «Zeus, volendo castigare l' uomo senza distruggerlo lo tagliò in due». Da allora «ciascuno di noi è il simbolo di un uomo», la metà che cerca l' altra metà, il simbolo corrispondente. Per curare l' «antica ferita», Zeus, dopo averla inflitta, inviò Amore «fra gli dèi l' amico degli uomini, il medico, colui che riconduce all' antica condizione. Cercando di far uno ciò che è due, Amore cerca di medicare l' umana natura». Da allora gli uomini si congiungono tra loro e così generano, non più per unione con la terra, ma per unione reciproca. Mediatore tra gli uomini e gli dèi, Amore interviene al limite dell' umano, laddove il fondo non-storico, da cui la nostra storia ha preso avvio, ancora ci possiede come follia rimossa. Chi tocca questa follia ci affascina e ci induce a quel progressivo cedimento di noi stessi che rende possibile la liberazione di quella follia di cui si contorna Amore, dove il senso gioca col non-senso e dove non si dà nuova parola se non liberando a ogni istante l' antica follia. Così Platone erge Amore a simbolo della condizione dell' uomo «a cui però non è concesso distogliere l' occhio dal proprio taglio». E questa è la ragione per cui Amore non è solo vicenda di corpi, ma traccia di una lacerazione, e quindi incessante ricerca di quella pienezza, di cui ogni amplesso è memoria, tentativo, sconfitta.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2008)

ecco fatto, e anche per oggi vado in pace.



"
 Amore si fa interprete (ermeneuei) tra la ragione che l' uomo ha costruito e la follia che ancora lo abita. Non quindi un rapporto tra uomini come si è soliti credere, ma tra la parte razionale dell' uomo e la sua parte folle o divina"



"dice Socrate: «Porta fuori quel fondo nascosto di cui ciascuno è gravido ponendo fine alle doglie». Ma questo avviene dopo l' esperienza della morte (di cui l' orgasmo è la simulazione) che ci strappa dalla nostra ostinazione a veder durare quell' io che noi siamo."



 "Chi tocca questa follia ci affascina e ci induce a quel progressivo cedimento di noi stessi che rende possibile la liberazione di quella follia di cui si contorna Amore, dove il senso gioca col non-senso e dove non si dà nuova parola se non liberando a ogni istante l' antica follia. "




grazie MM.a galimberti lo ringrazio in privato


----------



## Bruja (18 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio*

Consolati... pensa che razza di matrimonio si è trovato Socrate!!! Tutti ancora a credere che la cicuta gliel'abbiano data gli Ateniesi.... l'ha pretesa perchè non ce la faceva più con Santippe!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Consolati... pensa che razza di matrimonio si è trovato Socrate!!! Tutti ancora a credere che la cicuta gliel'abbiano data gli Ateniesi.... l'ha pretesa perchè non ce la faceva più con Santippe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















  p  ora donna....eppero'..immagina che du palle averlo in giro per la casa...e poi se lìè scelta lui con quel caratteraccio:condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    è colpa di Santippe?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco fatto, e anche per oggi vado in pace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prego prego...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

*MM*

secondo me, prima o poi ci ricoverano...ma non ti senti schizzofrenico quando a furia di ragionare in questi termini di Amore, -gli unici reali-non ci capisci piu' un caiser?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)




----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> secondo me, prima o poi ci ricoverano...ma non ti senti schizzofrenico quando a furia di ragionare in questi termini di Amore, -gli unici reali-non ci capisci piu' un caiser?


beh...le uniche volte che non mi sento skizo son proprio quando leggo queste cose, micetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Altro che Alberoni e le sue minchiate iperbanali...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh...le uniche volte che non mi sento skizo son proprio quando leggo queste cose, micetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Alberoni...è imbarazzante persino.


quindi non ti senti schizzato...bene...allora sei da ricovero coatto


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


che fai tu con quella testolina....guarda che c'è apu alle spalle


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alberoni...è imbarazzante persino.
> 
> 
> quindi non ti senti schizzato...bene...allora sei da ricovero coatto


po' esse...ma magari si sta meglio di qua  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A parte tutto, l'articolo lo trovo magnifico...ed illuminante. Non tanto per le cose scritte, ma per la chiarezza e la semplicità con cui sono esposte.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che fai tu con quella testolina....guarda che c'è apu alle spalle


Ho scritto qualche giorno fa una cosa alla bestiaccia: dicevo che credo che Apu non mi basti... perche? Mi piace perche' mi riporta sulla terra, ma ogni tanto mi piacerebbe venisse lui sulla luna con me...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho scritto qualche giorno fa una cosa alla bestiaccia: dicevo che *credo che Apu non mi basti*... perche? Mi piace perche' mi riporta sulla terra, ma ogni tanto mi piacerebbe venisse lui sulla luna con me...


*Dai retta allo zio... ciù is mei che uan!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















*


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Dai retta allo zio... ciù is mei che uan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porcolo!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi piace perche' mi riporta sulla terra, ma ogni tanto mi piacerebbe venisse lui sulla luna con me...


Bella questa frase Lettri... Molto bella...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> po' esse...ma magari si sta meglio di qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Dai retta allo zio... ciù is mei che uan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e tre invece?


----------



## Old AntonioLaTrippa (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tre invece?


 
* VIA LE MUTANDE!!!!!*


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

AntonioLaTrippa ha detto:


> * VIA LE MUTANDE!!!!!*


Ok! Tolte...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tre invece?


Il troppo...stroppia!!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il troppo...stroppia!!!


ma tre e' il numero perfetto


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma tre e' il numero perfetto


porcola!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> porcola!


Solo nei giorni feriali


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo nei giorni feriali


seeeeeeeeee............


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee............


Nel week-end son pure peggio mi trasformo in SUPER-VACCOLA... lavo i piatti indossando solo un grembiulino e tacchi di 12cm... una super eroina che combatte contro la routine che affligge le relazioni...


PS: Oggi sono cre-attiva attenzione


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel week-end son pure peggio mi trasformo in SUPER-VACCOLA... lavo i piatti indossando solo un grembiulino e tacchi di 12cm... una super eroina che combatte contro la routine che affligge le relazioni...
> 
> 
> PS: Oggi sono cre-attiva attenzione


...porca pupazza! Posso aiutarti a lavare i piatti?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...porca pupazza! Posso aiutarti a lavare i piatti?













E cosi' aiutate anche nei lavori domestici...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

AntonioLaTrippa ha detto:


> * VIA LE MUTANDE!!!!!*


 

sfilate....


----------



## Bruja (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Caspiterina...*

Poi dicono che uno si butta non si sa bene dove..... una che lava i piatti e sebra una coniglietta di Playboy..... l'altra che distribuisce l'intimo.... gente ricomponetevi.... intanto perchè poi non possiamo più fare moralismo e perbenismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e poi perchè non oso pensare cosa dirà la badessa.... perchè quella controlla, osserva e se non parla è pure più pericolosa....
Quella non vi fa il discorso della montagna ma quello delle cellette penitenti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Poi dicono che uno si butta non si sa bene dove..... una che lava i piatti e sebra una coniglietta di Playboy..... l'altra che distribuisce l'intimo.... gente ricomponetevi.... intanto perchè poi non possiamo più fare moralismo e perbenismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vogliamo nuda anche lei!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Poi dicono che uno si butta non si sa bene dove..... una che lava i piatti e sebra una coniglietta di Playboy..... l'altra che distribuisce l'intimo.... gente ricomponetevi.... intanto perchè poi non possiamo più fare moralismo e perbenismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La badessa mi perdonera'... volevo essere caritatevole e regalare una sana dose di senso del ridicolo ai meno fortunati...


----------



## Bruja (19 Febbraio 2008)

*OK*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La badessa mi perdonera'... volevo essere caritatevole e regalare una sana dose di senso del ridicolo ai meno fortunati...


Però riferisci al tuo conterraneo che solo per aver detto "quella frase" deve stare due giorni e due notti ginocchioni sui ceci e dire 10 rosari ..... e a pane e acqua!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Badessa


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Però riferisci al tuo conterraneo che solo per aver detto "quella frase" deve stare due giorni e due notti ginocchioni sui ceci e dire 10 rosari ..... e a pane e acqua!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penitenza eseguita....aspetto l'assoluzione!


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Badessa*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Penitenza eseguita....aspetto l'assoluzione!


Passa dal restro che il sacrestano è già informato, devi fare un'offerta per 50 ceri .... comunque sei assolto e ti verrà data anche un'indulgenza plenaria per i prossimi 15 gg.  .... mi sa che ne avrai bisogno!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Guarda che vale solo per pensieri e parole.... gli atti hanno l'aggiunta di altri 50 ceri!!!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penitenza eseguita....aspetto l'assoluzione!





Bruja ha detto:


> Passa dal restro che il sacrestano è già informato, devi fare un'offerta per 50 ceri .... comunque sei assolto e ti verrà data anche un'indulgenza plenaria per i prossimi 15 gg. .... mi sa che ne avrai bisogno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi chiedo poi come...ma anche 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   dove li deve mettere tutti sti ceri...e se accesi o spenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ps. Multi, grazie ancora per aver postato quel bel articolo, l'ho fatto leggere ieri sera a mia moglie e anche lei l'ha apprezzato!


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi chiedo poi come...ma anche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non penserai di cavartela così vero???    Voglio sapere i COMMENTI di tua moglie!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non penserai di cavartela così vero??? Voglio sapere i COMMENTI di tua moglie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neanche se la badessa mi fa conoscere da vicino la.... vergine!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi chiedo poi come...ma anche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ceri li metto in cantina....così affumico i salami  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bello eh? Sono contento vi sia piaciuto, fedi


----------

